# signing on



## kokanut (Dec 15, 2005)

I have logged in three times and each time it says welcome kokant. Everytime I open a topic it says that I am signed on as a guest and that I have to log in.  Why do I have to log in three or four times???

thanks,
gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2005)

What webbrowser are you using?


----------

